# Taking the leap to Waxed dirt! (pic)



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm tired of k9's pawing at my wet spot due to the trapping antifreeze. You guys all claim that waxed dirt is the whip so I am going to join you. I purchased this last night. (Thanks to a couple of trappers that shared their method on this site.)

Now I just have to get some sand to run in it to clean it out. Want to make sure there is no residual smells from manufacturing.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Play around do you. when you jump in,its with both feet. that sure should do the trick. let us know how it works for you.








P.S. make some extra if you can I know a guy that mite need some.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

This guy you mean isn't he more of a water trapper?:lol:

Actually I seen the picture of Griff's rig and figured it should work. A friend of mine has some wax and a heater so we are putting our resources together. I just have to work out the process. Not sure how close to get the heater. I would hate to start burning the paint and getting the smell on the dirt.

I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Your wife is not going to like cranking that by hand.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

FixedBlade said:


> Your wife is not going to like cranking that by hand.


:lol:


Just so you know the motor is now attached.:lol:


----------



## GERRYE (Dec 18, 2006)

When you put sand in it for the test run put the heat to it. I would think that would help pull / absorb the smell from the paint. Keep us posted on your adventure. I made small batches last year and tryed it after freze up and it worked great. I dont remanber if Griff's post covered this but I found I had to heep mixing as the dirt cooled to keep from having big clumps. Also ran all of the dirt thru the sifter before and after. Hope this helps, im sure others will have some great tips for using the mixer.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Well the first day of making waxed dirt is finished. The other post helped greatly in explaining the process. We did still have alot to learn though. The drum seemed to be sized about right for 4 gallon loads. 5 gallons was a little too much.:yikes: If we had it tipped up too much the dirt wasn't mixing enough and if we tipped it down too far the dirt would spill out. The first batch wasn't hot enough so it clumped up into BB sized pebbles. Also I think the first load had to season the drum with wax so that took some away from our dirt. The second batch turned out great. I can't wait to make some sets so it can rain and snow on them.:lol:

One of the things that we are changing is the opening. We are going to make a cover to attach to the drum so the dirt won't fall out, no odors will get in and the dirt will heat up faster. On our second load we attached a temporary cover and the dirt heated up faster because the heat couldn't excape.( kind of like leaving the door open on your oven) When the finished product is ready I will post more pictures. 

For now here are some of our first day.


----------



## GERRYE (Dec 18, 2006)

Cool pics FM thanks for sharing, you wont regret using the waxed dirt.


----------

